

Choosing a Web Framework/Language Combo – the SRS Test Application - oskarth
http://jacquesmattheij.com/choosing-web-framework-language-combo-srs-test-app

======
oskarth
Discussion of part one can be found here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7777149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7777149)

